

Ask HN: Taking some time off to refocus my career, how should I spend the time? - acr3

I feel like it’s a fairly common situation among developers, but I’ve made it through my years since school being able to land good jobs without having to put a whole lot of thought into what I want to do or the big picture of my career. I’m lucky enough to be in a situation where I’m not living paycheck to paycheck, so I’ve decided to leave my current position in a couple of weeks and take a few months off to decide what I’d like to do next.<p>I’m wondering if anyone has tried something similar, or if anyone has any tips on making the most of that time.
======
alltakendamned
Yes I have done so. 2 tips:

\- Limit the demands on your time and thinking capacity, to maximize the
opportunity. I've found that my most creative ideas come when I have
absolutely nothing else to think/worry about. In my personal case, I achieved
this by travelling slowly. A change of scenery, without the demands of moving
a lot.

\- Place a firm limit on the time you take for this. It does not matter
whether it is 2 months or 2 years. This is to limit the risk of non-decision.
If everything is possible, what do you choose ? It's OK to not know or not be
certain, but when that firm limit comes around, choose one. Action is better
than thinking after a little while.

Good Luck !

------
shill
What do you want to do? Do that.

